# NA Gunz now avalabile.



## stealthfighter (Nov 9, 2006)

I posted that Maiet found a publisher for it's newest project, NA gunz.
A number of people were speculating this day as the nay for the NA gunz closed beta to come out. There will be a bounty and EXP boost during the closed beta period (1 week) so you can test out all the weapons. It is unclear to me what happens after the closed beta week.
Anyhow, someone on Internatonal Gunz said that http://www.ijji.com/ has NA gunz now. I checked it out and it said maintnence... so after a short while NA gunz should be avalabile to download. 

Note that this is NOT a very graphic intensive game. It looks nice... but you dont need any leet overclosks to run it on high. I run it all maxed out on my Nvidia FX5200 Ultra overclocked with 2xQ antialaising and no anisotropic filtering with good performance.


----------



## stealthfighter (Nov 9, 2006)

get it @ gunz.ijji.com


----------

